# WTB.. 1960s Accurist Marin Graf Divers Watch



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Hi
Some years back I sold a 1960s Accurist Marin Graf watch here, but don't remember to whom.
I would love to buy it back, so if anyone owns it or knows of its whereabouts please PM me.
Thanks
R


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Even if the owner can get in touch to say they have moved it on or are keeping it, at least I will know.
Thanks
R


----------



## rdwiow (Aug 15, 2008)

Still looking for this 'old friend'


----------

